# Realtek HD Audio not detecting speakers after power outage



## p_d5010 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello all,
I would like to explain the scenario first before posting the question:

I have an xfx 8600gt graphics card, which had blown capacitors some months back. I replaced those with electrolytic capacitors of same rating, and started playing some games. After a week or so, my SMPS blew off and rendered my USB mouse and PS2 keyboard useless. I replaced the SMPS, and started playing again with this GFX card installed. Now, there was some power fluctuation automatically(thorugh SMPS i suppose), and the Realtek Audio manager was popping up "device is plugged" and "device is unplugged" randomly. I restarted the PC, and after that my audio jacks are not getting detected. I tried to do the following:

1) Uninstall and Reinstall Realtek drivers ( done with different versions)
2) Tried with different BIOS settings
3) Tried re-installing Windows 7
4) Checked for sound devices under Device Manager

I am using Windows 7, and I suspect that those capacitors were the problem of bad keyboard, smps and mouse. But now, my audio jacks are also not working (I can see in volume mixer that sound is being played, but cant listen to the music) I also checked the speakers just to be sure if they are OK.

What does this indicate? Does this mean that my Audio Jacks are damaged?  Is there any way I can get them back to work? What could be the reason of Audio Jacks getting damaged?

Thanks.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 29, 2011)

I suggest that you first get the AC mains slot checked to make sure that there is proper earthing.Improper earthing can cause similar events.


----------



## SlashDK (Apr 29, 2011)

If you are facing power fluctuation, get a UPS. As for the audio jacks not being detected, if they are front ones the cable conncting them to the motherboard might be loose or if they are rear ones check using a set of headphones / another set of speakers. Both these things have happened to me so try these. If the problem is not fixed, wait for replies from other members.


----------



## p_d5010 (Apr 30, 2011)

@cybertonic :front as well as back panels are not getting detected. also checked the cables for front panel audio

Could anyone help me on this? Does it ever happen that a power surge inside a motherboard can damage the audio jacks on it?


----------



## SlashDK (Apr 30, 2011)

Did you try them using a different set of speakers or headphones?


----------



## p_d5010 (May 1, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> Did you try them using a different set of speakers or headphones?



yes, I tried that too

Could anyone help on this>?


----------

